# wad job suits best for a shy extrovert?????



## funkyy (Dec 18, 2009)

seriously i hate my personality. why is it that i can be so talkative and be the loudest in class yet i feel so awkward one to one!!!!!! this sucks. 
i really dont know if i should get a field that does alot of communication or should i just work in a boring lab job and talk to no one all day ._. 

i seriously like being in the centre of attention. . but i have social anxiety disorder. i dont make eye contact to passerbys. . i feel extremely uncomfortable going out with people. 

is my personality so inconsistent? 

what the heck am i suppose to do!!!!!!!!!!

(i tried service jobs...i cant smile for ****. people just feel offended by me. and i talk so soft that they cant hear ._. n they even asked me to be more confident._. i hate these comments.)


----------

